# Sticky  GIK Acoustics Classroom



## bpape

This thread is a summary of all of our "Acoustics Classroom" posts here on Home Theater Shack. I'll be creating other posts periodically and linking to them here for easy reference over time.

Bryan


Testing of Foam Corners vs GIK 244 Panels

What is isolation and why is it important?


----------

